# Character-Array in einen String umwandeln



## halla (29. Mrz 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben, das mir einen geg, String (ein Wort) Zeichen für Zeichen in Array schreibt - und zwar in umgekehrter Reihenfolge. Nun möchte ich aus diesem Array wieder einen String machen. Wie kann ich sowas anstellen?

Konkret sieht mein Code bisher so aus:



```
// neues Array mit passender Länge für geg. String deklarieren 
		char characters[] = new char[string.length()];		

		// Zeichenreihenfolge aus dem String umgekehrt in Array schreiben
		for(int y=string.length()-1;y>=0;y--) {
			characters[j]=string.charAt(y);	
			j++;
		}
```

Das Array characters brauch ich irgendwie als String... Gibts ne (für Java-Verhältnisse ) einfache Möglichkeit, das um das umzuwandeln?

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Murray (29. Mrz 2006)

```
String nStr = new String( characters);
```


----------



## The_S (29. Mrz 2006)

Was heißt hier für Java Verhältnisse? Du brauchst dafür gar nichts selbst zu schreiben!

Den String in einen StringBuilder speichern


```
StringBuilder build = new StringBuilder(alterString);
```

das ganze Rückwärts in ein CharArray schreiben


```
char[] array = build.reverse().toString().toCharArray();
```

Wieder zurück in ein String


```
String neuerString = String.valueOf(array);
```

Da du vermutlich nur den String Rückwärts benötigst ist das vermutlich das einfachste


```
StringBuilder build = new StringBuilder("Das hier soll Rückwärts - Reliefpfeiler");
build = build.reverse();
```

oder gleich


```
StringBuilder build = new StringBuilder("Das hier soll Rückwärts - Reliefpfeiler").reverse();
```

soviel zu den Java-Verhältnissen ...  :autsch:  :bae:


----------



## halla (29. Mrz 2006)

ho ho... langsam... ich seh mir seit exakt gestern abend an und muss mich erstmal an die sprache gewöhnen. Mit PHP und JS bin ich durchaus vertraut, aber allein mit der Java-Doku muss ich erstmal klarkommen...   Die letzte Möglichkeit ist zugegeben sehr elegant, aber noch ein kleiner Overkill für mich 

Übrigens funktionieren beide Lösungen.... Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!
Denke, ich werde noch öfter mal blöde hier nachfragen


----------

